# Nature's Variety recall



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/na...meal-barley-medley-kibble-for-dogs-2012-07-12

I don't remember a recall like this .... "an off-odor smell ..... not remaining fresh .... "


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, makes me wonder about a preservative issue? Better safe than sorry, I suppose.


----------

